

There’s No Silicon Valley In Europe — But TechHub Might Help - fjabre
http://uk.techcrunch.com/2009/09/24/europe-to-get-a-london-techhub-for-startups-to-meet-and-work-in/

======
danohuiginn
aargh, there are already too many hubs. Find a more distinctive name, please!

[I'm particularly likely to confuse it with the-hub.net, but there are plenty
of others]

------
ahoyhere
The UK isn't REAAAALLY Europe, now is it? Culturally, it is much more American
than any other place I've been, in terms of individualist boosterism and the
desire for grand entreprenuerialism.

And London already has quite a lot of VC, look-at-us-we're-high-tech! puffery.

The smart tech people / startups from places like Vienna, Berlin, etc.,
already leave their homes and flock to London precisely for that reason.

I, for one, want to figure out how to keep them in Vienna.

Also, yeah. TechHub. How more generic can you get?

------
ilyak
I'd say London won't do. Am I wrong?

